# Texas Game Warden Teyran "Ty" Patterson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Texas Game Warden Drowns During Search-And-Rescue












AP Photo/Texas Parks and Wildlife Department

Texas Game Warden Teyran "Ty" Patterson

GLEN ROSE, Texas -- 
A Texas game warden drowned while on duty Wednesday during a search-and-rescue operation on a Somervell County river. 
Texas Game Warden Teyran "Ty" Patterson, 28, died after his boat capsized in floodwaters on the Paluxy River. 
Images 
Patterson and his partner, Danny Tuggle, a 25-year veteran game warden, were attempting to recover the body of a 16-year-old suspected drowning victim at the time of the accident. 
Patterson was a graduate of the 51st Texas Game Warden Academy in 2005 and had been stationed in Johnson County. 
"Ty died doing what he loved. He died serving a Texas family dealing with its own tragic loss," said Col. Pete Flores, Texas Parks and Wildlife Department Law Enforcement Division director. "We are going to miss this courageous young game warden, and our hearts and prayers go out to his parents and loved ones." 
Tuggle suffered near-drowning injuries and was airlifted to Harris Methodist Hospital in Fort Worth. 
TPWD law enforcement officials are investigating. 
Patterson was the second Texas game warden killed in the line of duty in less than three months. Game warden Justin Hurst was shot and killed on March 17 during an exchange of gunfire between law enforcement officers and a suspected poacher.

*Story From: **nbc5i.com*

06/01/2007
*Tex. game warden drowns *

*Officer Down: Warden Teyran "Ty" Patterson* - [Fort Worth, Texas]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
* Age:* 28

*Cause of Death:* Drowned

*Additional Information:* Warden Ty Patterson had served with the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department for 2 years. He is survived by his parents.

*Incident Details:* Warden Patterson drowned while he and his partner attempted to recover the body of a previous drowning victim from the Paluxy River when their boat capsized. 
His partner suffered near-drowning injuries while attempting to rescue Warden Patterson. Both wardens were transported to a hospital in Fort Worth, where Warden Patterson was pronounced dead.

*End of Watch:* May 30, 2007


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

RIP Warden Patterson


----------

